# Auctions {lots of pics}



## AztecBaby (Mar 19, 2009)

-sigh- another auction. There were a few I bid on today but I wasn't really keen on bringing home another one so I didn't fight to hard and ended up not coming home with anything this time.

Here are a few pics of mostly doggers and a couple of ridden horses(doggers have the numbers painted on) There were a lot more horses this is only a fraction of the amount.

-more in next post-


----------



## AztecBaby (Mar 19, 2009)

and more..


----------



## AztecBaby (Mar 19, 2009)

more..


----------



## AztecBaby (Mar 19, 2009)

and again, more.


----------



## Waybueno (Jun 13, 2010)

Their all sooooo skinny O_O


----------



## AztecBaby (Mar 19, 2009)

Uh huh. This is in Gympie, QLD Australia for anyone who is wondering.


----------



## ridergirl23 (Sep 17, 2009)

awe poor little******s.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BarrelracingArabian (Mar 31, 2010)

awww :[


----------



## mliponoga (Jul 24, 2010)

I wish I could take them all and stuff them full of food


----------



## BarrelracingArabian (Mar 31, 2010)

omg some of those horses are sooooo skinny!!!!! makes me wish money really did grow on trees! 26,27,28 ,58,and 59 make me wanna cry! they are gorgeous horses but just skin and bones..


----------



## boxer (Feb 20, 2009)

woah!!! those poor horses, I've never seen a horse as emaciated as number 27. those two with saddles on look nice, hope they went to good homes.


----------



## AztecBaby (Mar 19, 2009)

Unfortunatly horses like #27 are pretty common at most lower end auctions.


----------



## Mickey4793 (Sep 24, 2009)

What a sad sight to see so many underweight horses :[

The gray with the saddle on in the first post is cute though


----------



## haleylvsshammy (Jun 29, 2010)

Very sad to see. The worst thing is that the auction location as far as pens go look a lot nicer that the ones here in Az. My mom made me go to an auction once just so I could see what it was like and it was horrific. I know some people who got some beautiful horses at auctions, though. It's just insane.


----------



## corinowalk (Apr 26, 2010)

What a shame. I hate going to the auctions


----------



## wild_spot (Jan 30, 2008)

It depends on the auction. I went to a local auction and there were horses ranging from very nice ridden horses, nice youngsters/unbroken, horribly conformed but well kept, and OTTB, some with issues. not many were thin. There was one TB with the worst parrot mouth i've seen.

That grey that is saddled really caught my eye - Do you have an idea how much he went for?

Is Gympie still in drought?


----------



## Deerly (Apr 18, 2010)

Poor things. Not down on the auctions themselves myself, but down on the people who were responsible for these poor creatures who ended up there skin and bones


----------



## ilovesonya (Oct 12, 2009)

I think I only counter 6 or 7 horses that I couldn't see a rib or spine bone. That just sickens me. I wish I could take them all home.
The really sad thing about auction horses is that most of them are really nice horses, just badly trained at a young age and then the owners think the are crazy and leave them in a dirt lot. 
I bet most of those horses could be fattened up and retrained professionally and be good for trails at least. 

When I win the lottery(fingers crossed), I am going to buy 3-5 skinny horses from auctions, and fatten them up and make them happy.

There aren't very many bad auctions around here, but the town just re-opened one, so I have a feeling there will be alot of skinny and unwanted horses ending up there. Especially OTTB's, because I am only about 2 hours away from Woodbine.


----------



## AztecBaby (Mar 19, 2009)

wild_spot said:


> It depends on the auction. *I went to a local auction and there were horses ranging from very nice ridden horses, nice youngsters/unbroken, horribly conformed but well kept, and OTTB, some with issues.* not many were thin. There was one TB with the worst parrot mouth i've seen.
> 
> That grey that is saddled really caught my eye - Do you have an idea how much he went for?
> 
> Is Gympie still in drought?


 Don't get me wrong there is variety in every auction and most of what you described was there BUT it was the minority and is always the minority at my local Auctions, although these pictures are of mostly dogger horses.

I didnt stay for the ring horses but one that was identical to him and a retired mustering horse(very nice animal) wen't for 300$ in the pens. I doubt he would have wen't for much more.

and no it's not really but alot of these horses were from all over SE QLD.


----------



## lilkitty90 (Nov 11, 2009)

dang this auction, makes auctions look bad!!! oru auction here has banned all kill buyers, and most of the horses are in very good shape, granted a few skinny ones come in.. or crazy in the head, but WELL over half of them are fantastic horses


----------



## Lovehorsesandrunning (Nov 10, 2009)

wow. So that's what an auction looks like..
I've never seen one before that's a lot of poor horses thatshould be put in a great home..
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## paintluver (Apr 5, 2007)

That is so sad. It just breaks my heart. I wish I could rescue one... 
I have a stupid question... What is a dogger?


----------



## lilkitty90 (Nov 11, 2009)

i think a dogger mean it's a horse going to dog food unfortuantly. but thats what i THINK or how i take it.. i may be wrong though..


----------



## paintluver (Apr 5, 2007)

^^That is what I was thinking but I wasn't sure.


----------



## AztecBaby (Mar 19, 2009)

dogger = a horse that is being sold as dog meat(some may go for human consumption though) although anyone from the public who wants to give them a home is welsome to bid on them as well.

The 'ridden' (any horse that is taken through the ring aka anything you can actually handle and you give half a **** about) are the ones that most people that are looking for a reletivly safe buy tend to go for.


----------



## mom2pride (May 5, 2009)

Awwwww...poor babies...I really wish I could afford to rescue a horse here and there...it makes me so sad to see them in such a sorry state.


----------



## A knack for horses (Jun 17, 2010)

Stuff like this really makes me mad that my parents won't let me get a horse.
*tear* Those poor babies need some love and lots of food
And it REALLY makes me sad that the grey horse in the last pics of the 2nd post was going to be sold as dog food. I thought he was really pretty.


----------



## KodeeLuver (Aug 7, 2010)

They are alll sooooo skinny and some are really pretty poor babies


----------



## cecillover (Aug 7, 2010)

AW! That is so sad some are so skinny! Why would they kep them in the smal areas!


----------



## KANSAS_TWISTER (Feb 23, 2007)

bought a filly in march in at a auction for $7.50 us...that's how bad the horse market is out west.....it's really sad to see horses come in like that all the time........for the last 2 sales that we go to there has been a woman who brought in a string of maybe 12 horses at a time who have been so ribby and gross looking ...all reg horses but because of weight issues she barley made any money off them,


----------



## cecillover (Aug 7, 2010)

That is so sad.. You just think about what they are thinking and what is going throught there head! i think it is sad!!!


----------

